# Help--Watco Danish Oil on pine doors is orange!



## imanerd (Dec 25, 2009)

I need advice about what to do with my doors. I used Watco Danish Oil Golden Oak on several things in my house and everything looks fine except for the pine doors. They look way too orange! The other wood is different species and I realized there would be some variation so I tested the oil on a scrap piece of "select" pine and it was fine. I really don't know why the doors are so different.

Anyway, can I apply a stain over the oil to try to change the color? Do I need to strip and start over?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I put Watco Danish oil (with Cherry tint) on white Maple and it looked horrible ,really ugly orange, I tried to stain it to make it look better but didn't work so I stripped the whole Maple table top and then used General water based dye stain instead.
If you must use oil ,you could try Watco clear danish oil or Tung oil.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Depending on what color you want to change it to, can't you use just a different tint of the Danish Oil on top to change the color? I would test it first on scrap to see what would happen, but danish oil on top of danish oil sounds o.k. to me.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

I think it looks good as is, lol.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I think Rayne has the right idea. Trying to use some other type of stain or dye might be problematic, but more Danish Oil on top of your current finish shouldn't be a problem. You will really need to find some other pine scrap that behaves the same way or an unobtrusive spot in your doors to do some tests to get the right color. You can blend the oils at will to achieve the right color.

As far as your "select" pine test piece being different from the doors, I think that is very common. I know I see it all the time when I try to use wood of one species, but from a variety of sources, in the same piece. It is really better to try to have a common source to eliminate as many of the variables that impact the final result as possible. Your test piece probably doesn't really represent the wood in the door. One final thought, I can't begin to tell you how many times I have purchased a stain or tinted finish product based on the store samples showing the anticipated results on a variety of wood species, only to find that the result on MY wood is not what I had desired.. Expensive lessons learned.


----------



## imanerd (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I want the color to be closer to honey. I tried some amber shellac over the golden oak oil on a scrap piece and it is closer to what I want. I guess I should experiment with that on a variety of scrap or maybe try to blend some of the oil colors. These doors were purchased some time ago from a salvage type store so I can't get anything from them to use for testing.

I really appreciate all the help!


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

Watco sucks. Try using Velvet Oil next time, I think you'll be happy with the results.


----------

